# beer bottle/can table



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

has anybody seen if these are sold anywhere? it's a coffee table made of whole beer bottles or cans, encased in a plexiglass sorta deal to make it flat. Or even how to make one?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I have had some experience with what you are talking about....

Thankfully, those experiences were several decades ago, and I can't remember what was gluing the party detritus together, (and really don't want to, frankly)(for that matter, I don't know if it was even a _clear_ substance, but I digress), and those type of constructs are best to clean up before you realize some douchebag has left a 12 oz. can full of chew spit to fester in your unconditioned apartment somewhere only to be found either when you wonder what that smell is, or your soon to be ex-girlfriend starts to develop a disgusted look when she is at your place... and you are *positive* it can't be your suave self.......

oh... wait... you might be talking about something else.


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

i tried looking for one but can't find it, there was one on Best damn sports show, in their... Michalob room? this is frustrating!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I couldn't find instructions but did find this

http://www.slashfood.com/2008/01/03/and-now-a-table-made-out-of-beer-cans/


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> I couldn't find instructions but did find this
> 
> http://www.slashfood.com/2008/01/03/and-now-a-table-made-out-of-beer-cans/


 that's sorta it! cept it's covered in plexiglass so you don't have to deal with all the individual can heads. that's so cool, i'm going to go to homedepot to see how much it would cost and if it would be easy to do.


----------



## Thaplumbr (Dec 30, 2007)

Is this what your talking about?:ss


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

Thaplumbr said:


> Is this what your talking about?:ss


yes! wow... i was thinking of sealing in all the bottles tightly in a plexiglas box (the legs would be single bottles in a plexi box as well, like a coffe table) so that you don't have to figure out how to glue them together but yes that's it!


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

If you need any help emptying the bottles, gimme a yell!
:al


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

:eevis said:


> If you need any help emptying the bottles, gimme a yell!
> :al


lol yah, i actually was about to give my local hospital a call to see if they have one of those stomach pumping things just in case


----------

